

In Japan, fax machines remain important because of language and culture  - danso
http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/asia_pacific/in-japan-fax-machines-find-a-final-place-to-thrive/2012/06/07/gJQAshFPMV_story.html?wprss=rss_social-world-headlines

======
maytc
The same can be said when comparing texting in Japan to the US. Most texts in
Japan are sent via email directly from their feature phones to the iphones.
Rarely, you will get a text via SMS. Here in the states, people are still
paying an absurd amount to send a few bytes.

